# Glad I Found This Site!



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

We just got a 02' 25rss about 2 weeks ago and we like it so far. This site has helped out alot. Thank you to all you fellow outbackers for some good info.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com

Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback. The 25rss is our 2nd Outback and we really like the 25 a lot.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback and welcome to the site....

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

EXCELLENT choice!!!

Welcome to the Tribe!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't fotget to vote in the Outback poll, 25'ers are lagging behind the 21. Congrats on the new to you Outback. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

birddog74 said:


> We just got a 02' 25rss about 2 weeks ago and we like it so far. This site has helped out alot. Thank you to all you fellow outbackers for some good info.


You "like" it? Whoa..we better get this guy some Outback Kool-Aide quick. We need him to LOVE his new Outback.









Just kidding...Glad you found us and congrats on the new Outback!!

Where are you from? You might be able to catch a Fall Rally in your area.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Birddog74!









Congrats on your new 25rss and Welcome to Outbackers
Yes! The key word here should be LOVE









Enjoy and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

welcome to the site, hope you enjoy your new/pre-owned camper!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome
















Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

birddog74








Welcome
















Another Outback Member









Happy Trails

willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. You picked an excellent model with the 25RSS. We really enjoy ours.

Keep on posting.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, birddog74!*








Congratulations on the new Outback!









What part of the country are you in? We probably have a rally coming up near you, and they are a great way to meet some fellow Outbackers and learn more about your new toy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What they said!

Mark


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

WOW!!!! I wasnt expecting such a warm welcome and big response. Thanks to all. And I guess I did word that wrong. We do LOVE it. We looked at several different TT's. When my wife walked two steps in the door (while I was still admiring the outside) I heard her yell "THIS IS IT!" We live in Coal City Illinois which is about an hour and a half south of Chicago.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> When my wife walked two steps in the door (while I was still admiring the outside) I heard her yell "THIS IS IT!"

















I love it !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

birddog74 said:


> WOW!!!! I wasnt expecting such a warm welcome and big response. Thanks to all. And I guess I did word that wrong. *We do LOVE it. * We looked at several different TT's. When my wife walked two steps in the door (while I was still admiring the outside) I heard her yell "THIS IS IT!" We live in Coal City Illinois which is about an hour and a half south of Chicago.


Glad to see you've come around already...


----------

